# Γιατί δεν θα υπάρξει συμφωνία



## panadeli (Jun 23, 2015)

Οι εταίροι, δανειστές, θεσμοί, τροϊκανοί, θεσμοϊκανοί, βρυξελλομαδιστές, όπως θέλετε πείτε τους, συμφωνούν. Συμφωνούν ότι η ελληνική οικονομία νοσεί. Συμφωνούν ότι η Ελλάδα αποτελεί τη μοναδική χώρα της ευρωζώνης που αρνείται πεισματικά να εκσυγχρονίσει την οικονομία της, επιμένοντας σε έναν αναχρονιστικό, βαθιά αντιπαραγωγικό κρατισμό. Συμφωνούν ότι για να επιστρέψει η ελληνική οικονομία σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης πρέπει να μεταρρυθμιστεί: να γίνουν ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, να απελευθερωθεί η αγορά εργασίας, να μειωθεί η γραφειοκρατία, να περιοριστεί η δυνατότητα κάποιων ευνοημένων ομάδων να ζουν παρασιτικά εις βάρος άλλων, να μειωθούν οι πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσεις, να μειωθεί το μέγεθος του δημοσίου. Συμφωνούν ότι η οικονομική ανάπτυξη θα έρθει (αν έρθει) από την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, όχι από τον δημόσιο τομέα.

Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση συμφωνεί. Συμφωνεί με τη φωνασκούσα πλειοψηφία της ελληνικής κοινωνίας ότι για όλα τα κακά μας φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι. Ποιοι; Πολλοί. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, οι ξένοι. Παλαιότερα οι Αμερικανοί, εσχάτως οι Γερμανοί, σύντομα ξανά οι Αμερικανοί. Μετά, οι ντόπιοι δοσίλογοι, τα όργανα των ξένων. Οι πλουτοκράτες, οι μιντιάρχες, οι κάθε κοπής ολιγάρχες. Φταίνε επίσης αφηρημένες έννοιες όπως ο καπιταλισμός, ο ιμπεριαλισμός, ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός και κάθε λογής άλλοι –ισμοί. Ακρωνύμια όπως το ΔΝΤ, η ΕΚΤ και το ΤΧΣ. Αλλά και ορισμένες νέες λέξεις που εσχάτως προστέθηκαν στο πολιτικό μας λεξιλόγιο, όπως το «μνημόνιο»: ένας μπαμπούλας που συνοψίζει την πηγή όλων των δεινών μας σε μόλις τέσσερις συλλαβές, μολονότι πρόκειται για μια ουδέτερη έννοια, κενή περιεχομένου. Δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία ποιοι ακριβώς είναι οι φταίχτες, αρκεί να μπορείς να τους δείξεις με το δάχτυλο —ή έστω να τους υποδείξεις ως αφηρημένες κατασκευές—, ώστε να χρεώσεις όλη την ευθύνη επάνω τους. Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και η φωνασκούσα πλειοψηφία συμφωνούν επίσης ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τίποτα, μόνο να ξαναφυτέψουμε το λεφτόδεντρο που οι άκαρδοι ξένοι και οι γηγενείς υπηρέτες τους έκοψαν τον Μάρτιο του 2010. Συμφωνούν ότι οι κακοί ξένοι κατέστρωσαν και εκπόνησαν ένα μοχθηρό σχέδιο καθυπόταξης του ελληνικού λαού, σε αγαστή συνεργασία με τους δοσίλογους τροϊκανούς του εσωτερικού, τους οποίους οφείλουμε να κρεμάσουμε στο Σύνταγμα. Συμφωνούν επίσης ότι οι ίδιοι δεν ευθύνονται για τίποτα. Για ό,τι κακό έχει συμβεί φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι. Και για ό,τι κακό συμβεί στο μέλλον πάλι θα φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι.

Αυτοί οι δύο κόσμοι δεν τέμνονται. Ακόμη και αν αύριο υπογράψουμε συμφωνία με τους εταίρους-δανειστές-τοκογλύφους και πάρει παράταση το ψυχόδραμα των τελευταίων ετών, πραγματική συμφωνία δεν θα υπάρξει. Εκείνοι θα συνεχίσουν να συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους και εμείς μεταξύ μας. Μέχρι την επόμενη, χειρότερη σελίδα του δράματος.


Υ.Γ. Μια ανέκδοτη ιστορία από τον χώρο δουλειάς μου: Ένας συνάδελφος εμφανίστηκε σήμερα το πρωί με κέρασμα, επειδή συνταξιοδοτείται (δεν ξέρω την ηλικία του και από τακτ δεν ρώτησα, αλλά υπολογίζω ότι είναι λίγο κάτω από τα 60). «Τι λέμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις;» ρώτησε μια συνάδελφος και η (αριστερή συνδικαλίστρια) υποδιευθύντρια απάντησε, με εύθυμο τόνο: «Να τους τα φας! Να τους τα φας όλα! Να ζήσεις εκατό χρόνια να παίρνεις σύνταξη!». Ακολούθησαν γέλια, χαρές και ευχές. Καλοφάγωτα.

Λοιπόν, νομίζω ότι η ιστορία αυτή απεικονίζει ανάγλυφα τη χαώδη απόσταση που χωρίζει τους δύο κόσμους. Όχι φυσικά οι ευχές στον συνάδελφο να τα εκατοστήσει. Καλά να είναι ο άνθρωπος, να ζήσει μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα. Αλλά η αντίληψη που συνοψίζεται στη φράση «Να τους τα φας»: η υπόρρητη ιδέα ότι τα χρήματα με τα οποία το κράτος πληρώνει τους συνταξιούχους δεν είναι δικά μας. Δεν τα πληρώνουμε. Είναι δωρεάν. Πέφτουν από τον ουρανό ή φυτρώνουν στο λεφτόδεντρο. Στο συλλογικό φαντασιακό μας, οι κοινωνικές παροχές και η φορολογία είναι έννοιες ασύνδετες. Το κράτος μπορεί να προσφέρει υπηρεσίες χωρίς να φορολογεί τους πολίτες του. Έτσι, έχουμε την παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία να αξιώνουμε αύξηση των κοινωνικών παροχών και ταυτόχρονα μείωση της φορολογίας. Θεωρούμε φυσιολογικό η πρόεδρος της Βουλής να ψέγει τον πρώην διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της ΕΡΤ επειδή, επί των ημερών του, ανέθετε το κούρδισμα των πιάνων των μουσικών συνόλων της ΕΡΤ σε εξωτερικούς φορείς αντί να προσλάβει μόνιμο χορδιστή με σχέση πλήρους απασχόλησης, ώστε να κουρδίζει τα πιάνα της ΕΡΤ μία φορά τον χρόνο, άντε δύο. 

Στον κόσμο των ξένων, αντίθετα, οι κοινωνικές παροχές δεν είναι δωρεάν, συναρτώνται άμεσα με τη φορολογία. Το κράτος οφείλει να είναι προσεκτικό στη διαχείριση των πόρων του, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι τα λεφτά που διαχειρίζεται δεν είναι δικά του, είναι των φορολογουμένων. 

Το λεφτόδεντρο δεν φυτρώνει στην Εσπερία. Είναι μεσογειακό δέντρο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 23, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το ουσιαστικό νόημα της ανάρτησης, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ο τίτλος πάσχει από το χιλιαστικό σύνδρομο της προφητείας. Θέλω να πω, ένα κυρίαρχο αντιπολιτευτικό αφήγημα όλους τους προηγούμενους μήνες ήταν ότι δεν πάμε για συμφωνία αλλά για _σκόπιμη_ ρήξη. Σ' αυτό το αφήγημα εγώ, ο ήκιστα συμπολιτευόμενος, αντέτεινα ότι τα στοιχεία με οδηγούν να συμπεράνω ότι και οι κυβερνώντες και οι εταίροι θέλουν συμφωνία, αλλά τη θέλουν και οι δύο στο παρά ένα, ακριβώς δηλαδή την ώρα που η συμφωνία τελικά επήλθε. 

Βλέπω ήδη κάποια αφηγήματα (όχι το δικό σου ξαναλέω, άλλες αναλύσεις, υποτίθεται ρεαλιστικές για το τι πρόκειται να συμβεί) που επιχειρούν να διατηρήσουν τη βεβαιότητα ότι πάμε για σκόπιμη ρήξη, μεταθέτοντάς την σ' ένα κοντινό μέλλον: α, παριστάνουν τώρα ότι συμφώνησαν για να μην χρεωκοπήσουμε άμεσα, αλλά δεν θα εφαρμόσουν τίποτε και η ρήξη, την οποία εξαρχής επιδίωκαν, θα έρθει στο μέλλον, όταν θα έχουν προετοιμάσει, ξέρω γω, μηχανισμούς προπαγάνδας και λαϊκό στρατό, όταν τα βρουν με το ξανθό γένος κλπ. 

Για μένα δεν αναβλήθηκε απλώς για λίγους μήνες το τέλος του κόσμου. Πολύ απλούστερη εξήγηση μου φαίνεται η ερμηνεία που είχα εξαρχής, ότι ο στενός κυβερνητικός κύκλος έχει επιλέξει τη μη ρήξη, και ότι ενδιαφέρεται κυρίως για την εμπέδωση της πολιτικής του ηγεμονίας. Σ' αυτό το έργο τα πάει καλά. Αυτό το έργο φυσικά δεν αποτελεί πραγματική πολιτική, αλλά σ' αυτό το κυνικό έργο νομίζω ότι παίζουν. Το τι πραγματικά θα συμβεί στη χώρα, και το τι θέλουμε να συμβεί στη χώρα ανήκουν στην υπόθεση άλλων έργων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

Περίπου τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα κι εγώ, Π2.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία. Τρεις σκέψεις ως τώρα (προλαβαίνω να γράψω):


Ελπίζω να απαλλαγούμε κάποια στιγμή από τη σοφιστεία που λέει (έτσι που λέγεται) ότι «οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς». Από τότε που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι —κοντοί, ψηλοί, έξυπνοι, χαζοί, φτωχοί, πλούσιοι, δυνατοί, αδύναμοι, άρρωστοι, γεροί— η μοίρα τους αλλάζει συνεχώς και με χίλιους δυο τρόπους. Το 1 + 1 = 2 δεν έχει αλλάξει όλους αυτούς τους αιώνες. Οπότε το «οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς» ας το δούμε με άλλη σημασία. Οι άνθρωποι υπερτερούν ως προς τους αριθμούς, επειδή οι άνθρωποι είναι ευπροσάρμοστοι, οι αριθμοί άτεγκτοι. Προς το παρόν, ας τραγουδήσουμε το «Θα περάσει κι αυτό». Για να αλλάξουν οι αριθμοί, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν οι πολιτικές. Κι αυτό θέλει δουλειά πολύ. Δεν γίνεται με μια μονοκοντυλιά!

Τα χρόνια της (τεχνητής, κατά κάποιο κυμαινόμενο ποσοστό) ευημερίας οι εύποροι που μπορούσαν να κλέβουν την εφορία ήταν ήσυχοι με τη συνείδησή τους επειδή έλεγαν ότι δεν σκοπεύουν να πληρώνουν το κράτος να προσλαμβάνει χαραμοφάηδες. Κλασικό, ε; Το σημερινό «Να τους τα φας όλα!» είναι χειρότερο επειδή είναι και κάπως σουρεαλιστικό.

Όσο για την πρόβλεψη του τίτλου, εγώ έχω καταθέσει τη δική μου πρόβλεψη και τον δικό μου ευσεβή πόθο — και περιμένω. Το σενάριο της σκόπιμης ρήξης που αναφέρει ο pidyo δεν θέλω να απασχολήσει τη σκέψη μου. Ει δυνατόν, ούτε καν της ρήξης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να απαλλαγούμε κάποια στιγμή από τη σοφιστεία που λέει (έτσι που λέγεται) ότι «οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς». Από τότε που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι —κοντοί, ψηλοί, έξυπνοι, χαζοί, φτωχοί, πλούσιοι, δυνατοί, αδύναμοι, άρρωστοι, γεροί— η μοίρα τους αλλάζει συνεχώς και με χίλιους δυο τρόπους. Το 1 + 1 = 2 δεν έχει αλλάξει όλους αυτούς τους αιώνες. Οπότε το «οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς» ας το δούμε με άλλη σημασία. Οι άνθρωποι υπερτερούν ως προς τους αριθμούς, επειδή οι άνθρωποι είναι ευπροσάρμοστοι, οι αριθμοί άτεγκτοι. Προς το παρόν, ας τραγουδήσουμε το «





nickel said:


> Θα περάσει κι αυτό». Για να αλλάξουν οι αριθμοί, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν οι πολιτικές. Κι αυτό θέλει δουλειά πολύ. Δεν γίνεται με μια μονοκοντυλιά!




Μπορεί να μην έχει αλλάξει το 1 + 1 = 2, όμως θα ήθελα να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που απλά το επαναλαμβάνουν ως μια αξιωματική πληροφορία που έμαθαν στο σχολείο κι αυτούς που στ' αλήθεια καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει και μπορούν να το αποδείξουν, όχι απλώς να δώσουν τον αξιωματικό του ορισμό. Γι' αυτό το Principia Mathematica θεωρείται τόσο σημαντικό έργο στην ιστορία των μαθηματικών. Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πολλές φορές επαναλαμβάνουμε κάτι που μοιάζει προφανές αλλά στην ουσία έχει περισσότερο βάθος και διαστάσεις και καλό είναι να το θυμόμαστε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 23, 2015)

panadeli, συγχαρητήρια για το εύστοχο, καλογραμμένο και ακριβέστατο κείμενο - εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 24, 2015)

Από τότε που έσκασε η κρίση, είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο ότι θα μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη και να διορθώσουμε τα στραβά μας. Τελικά διαπίστωσα με θλίψη ότι κοιταχτήκαμε στον καθρέφτη και αποφανθήκαμε ότι για τα στραβά μας φταίνε άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Τελικά διαπίστωσα με θλίψη ότι κοιταχτήκαμε στον καθρέφτη και αποφανθήκαμε ότι για τα στραβά μας φταίνε άλλοι.


Μπορεί να είναι και κάτι χειρότερο. Να μην καταλάβαμε καν ποιον και τι βλέπουμε στον καθρέφτη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Από τότε που έσκασε η κρίση, είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο ότι θα μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη και να διορθώσουμε τα στραβά μας. Τελικά διαπίστωσα με θλίψη ότι κοιταχτήκαμε στον καθρέφτη και αποφανθήκαμε ότι για τα στραβά μας φταίνε άλλοι.


Έτσι είναι - αυτή την ελπίδα είχαν όσοι έλεγαν το 2010 ότι το μνημόνιο είναι ευκαιρία. Όμως δεν βρέθηκαν πολιτικοί που να τολμήσουν να δηλώσουν και να διορθώσουν τις αδυναμίες μας, ή εμείς επιλέξαμε να αγνοήσουμε όσους το έκαναν και να εκλέξουμε εκείνους που υπόσχονταν ότι όλα θα ξαναγίνουν όπως ήταν χωρίς να χρειαστεί καθόλου να αλλάξουμε.


----------



## Lina (Jun 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί να είναι και κάτι χειρότερο. Να μην καταλάβαμε καν ποιον και τι βλέπουμε στον καθρέφτη.



Αφού φάγαμε _του Ήλιου τ' αργά γελάδια_ και _πέσαμε εδώ στα χαμηλά ανίδεοι και χορτάτοι_, _τον ξένο και τον εχθρό τον είδαμε στον καθρέφτη_. Οι στίχοι του ποιητή αποκτούν (καινούριο) νόημα από τότε που ξεκίνησε η κρίση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Από τότε που έσκασε η κρίση, είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο ότι θα μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη και να διορθώσουμε τα στραβά μας. Τελικά διαπίστωσα με θλίψη ότι κοιταχτήκαμε στον καθρέφτη και αποφανθήκαμε ότι για τα στραβά μας φταίνε άλλοι.



Καλά, ευκαιρίες για αυτοκριτική έδωσε σε πολλούς. Τουλάχιστον απ' ό,τι βλέπω στην καθημερινότητά μου. Όμως το εγγενές πρόβλημα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας δεν είναι ότι δεν ξέρει ποιος φταίει για τα προβλήματά του, αλλά ότι ακόμη κι αν εντοπίσει τον ένοχο δεν θέλει να αλλάξει τίποτα (τουλάχιστον ως προς την δική του ζωή, ας αλλάξουν οι άλλοι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Έτσι είναι - αυτή την ελπίδα είχαν όσοι έλεγαν το 2010 ότι το μνημόνιο είναι ευκαιρία. Όμως δεν βρέθηκαν πολιτικοί που να τολμήσουν να δηλώσουν και να διορθώσουν τις αδυναμίες μας, ή εμείς επιλέξαμε να αγνοήσουμε όσους το έκαναν και να εκλέξουμε εκείνους που υπόσχονταν ότι όλα θα ξαναγίνουν όπως ήταν χωρίς να χρειαστεί καθόλου να αλλάξουμε.



Μα νομίζω ότι φέραμε στην κυβέρνηση όλην την πολιτική γκάμα που είχε διαθέσιμη η χώρα μας, αν εξαιρέσεις 2-3 νεοφίλ κόμματα και το ΚΚΕ. Τους επιλέξαμε όλους και κανείς δεν έκανε τις αλλαγές που θα φανταζόταν κανείς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2015)

panadeli said:


> ...η υπόρρητη ιδέα ότι τα χρήματα με τα οποία το κράτος πληρώνει τους συνταξιούχους δεν είναι δικά μας. Δεν τα πληρώνουμε. Είναι δωρεάν. Πέφτουν από τον ουρανό ή φυτρώνουν στο λεφτόδεντρο.


Εν γένει έτσι είναι. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ενδέχεται να είναι και χειρότερα, ενδέχεται δηλαδή κάποιοι να έχουν συνείδηση της προέλευσης των χρημάτων και παρ' όλ' αυτά να προτιμούν να τα φάνε αυτοί όσο προλαβαίνουν και ας πάνε να πνιγούν οι υπόλοιποι (ας ήταν κι αυτοί ξύπνιοι). Η ψυχολογία αυτή για κάποιο λόγο μου φέρνει στο νου τους συμμετέχοντες σε οικονομικές πυραμίδες. Μένουν στην ιδέα ότι θα βγάλουν λεφτά και δεν κάθονται να σκεφτούν από πού προκύπτουν αυτά τα λεφτά και για πόσον καιρό θα μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να βγάζουν (και εδώ επίσης ορισμένοι έχουν συναίσθηση, αλλά προσπαθούν να τα αρπάξουν και να φύγουν το συντομότερο).


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να μην έχει αλλάξει το 1 + 1 = 2, όμως θα ήθελα να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που απλά το επαναλαμβάνουν ως μια αξιωματική πληροφορία που έμαθαν στο σχολείο κι αυτούς που στ' αλήθεια καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει και μπορούν να το αποδείξουν, όχι απλώς να δώσουν τον αξιωματικό του ορισμό. Γι' αυτό το Principia Mathematica θεωρείται τόσο σημαντικό έργο στην ιστορία των μαθηματικών. Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πολλές φορές επαναλαμβάνουμε κάτι που μοιάζει προφανές αλλά στην ουσία έχει περισσότερο βάθος και διαστάσεις και καλό είναι να το θυμόμαστε.


Α, εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα σχολίαζες ότι το 1+1=2 εξαρτάται, γιατί στο π.χ. δυαδικό σύστημα κάνει 10. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Α, εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα σχολίαζες ότι το 1+1=2 εξαρτάται, γιατί στο π.χ. δυαδικό σύστημα κάνει 10. :)



Φοβούμαι ότι θα μου έλεγαν ότι είναι τρολιά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα νομίζω ότι φέραμε στην κυβέρνηση όλην την πολιτική γκάμα που είχε διαθέσιμη η χώρα μας, αν εξαιρέσεις 2-3 νεοφίλ κόμματα και το ΚΚΕ. Τους επιλέξαμε όλους και κανείς δεν έκανε τις αλλαγές που θα φανταζόταν κανείς.



Και αυτό είναι το δράμα μας. 
Για το οποίο ευθύνονται και όλοι οι πολιτικοί της χώρας, οι οποίοι είδαν την κρίση απλά σαν ευκαιρία να καθίσουν στην μεγάλη καρέκλα, ίσως αφελώς νομίζοντας ότι θα κάνουν καλύτερη δουλειά από τους προκατόχους τους, θα σώσουν την Ελλάδα και θα κερδίσουν την αιώνια ευγνωμοσύνη και ψήφο του ελληνικού λαού. 

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε από το 2010 να έχουμε κυβερνήσεις εθνικής ενότητας (και εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που δεν θεωρούσαν κακή ιδέα την κυβέρνηση μη-πολιτικών -είπαμε, είμαι της πεφωτισμενης δεσποτείας SBE-κου τύπου - και να εφαρμόζαμε αυστηρή αναδιοργάνωση του κράτους. Θα είχαμε περάσει μια πενταετία χάλια, αλλά ίσως ήμασταν σε καλύτερη θέση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2015)

Ακριβώς. Όλοι οι ηγέτες των κομμάτων που έγιναν κυβέρνηση μετά ΚΚΒ' είχαν το χαρακτηριστικό ότι βιάστηκαν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ευκαιρία και να ανέβουν στην εξουσία. Πρώτος ο ΓΑΠ με το «λεφτά υπάρχουν», μετά ο αντιμνημονιακός Αντώνης με τα Ζάππεια και τέλος ο Αλέξης με το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης και τις λοιπές προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες. Και φυσικά ένας ένας με τη σειρά του ανακάλυψε εκ των υστέρων ότι δε βρέχει από κάπου χρήματα. Αν είχε όμως γίνει όταν ξέσπασε η κρίση μια προσπάθεια με συνασπισμό κομμάτων, ίσως να είχαμε πάρει κι εμείς ήδη το δρόμο της Ιρλανδίας, της Κύπρου και της Πορτογαλίας. 

Βέβαια το ρίσκο για τους παραπάνω πρώην και νυν πρωθυπουργούς σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ήταν να μην καταφέρουν να εκλεγούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τα κυρίως κόμματα είχαμε συγκυβερνήσεις όπου συμμετείχαν και οι ΑΝΕΛ, ΛΑΟΣ, ΔΗΜΑΡ. Κυριολεκτικά δηλαδή τούς δοκιμάσαμε όλους εκτός από τους νεοφίλ και το ΚΚΕ (την ΧΑ δεν την θεωρώ καν επιλογή για να την αναφέρω).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τα κυρίως κόμματα είχαμε συγκυβερνήσεις όπου συμμετείχαν και οι ΑΝΕΛ, ΛΑΟΣ, ΔΗΜΑΡ. Κυριολεκτικά δηλαδή τούς δοκιμάσαμε όλους εκτός από τους νεοφίλ και το ΚΚΕ (την ΧΑ δεν την θεωρώ καν επιλογή για να την αναφέρω).



Η έννοια της οικουμενικής είναι να συστεγάζεις το μέγιστο τμήμα του πολιτικού φάσματος, άντε χωρίς τα εξτρέμ. Όπως είδες, δεν έχει νόημα να έχεις απέναντί σου κόμματα που μπορούν να αρθρώσουν πειστικό εναλλακτικό σενάριο. Η πρόκληση για μια οικουμενική είναι να μην φτάσει να αρθρώσει πειστικό εναλλακτικό σενάριο το ΚΚΕ ή η Χρυσή Αυγή. Θα είναι η πλήρης αποτυχία του συστημικού αφηγήματος. (Συγγνώμη που βάζω τώρα και τους Συριζανέλ στους συστημικούς. Οι εξελίξεις μπορεί να δείξουν ότι παραμένουν αντισυστημικοί.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2015)

Πάντως παρατήρησα ότι ακόμη κι η ΧΑ δεν μιλάει πλέον υποχρεωτικά για ρήξη:


Δήλωση Ν. Μιχαλολιάκου στη Real News said:


> Επιτέλους η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να αποφασίσει να κυβερνήσει. Η «δημιουργική ασάφεια» εξελίσσεται σε ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή της ελληνικής οικονομίας. *Ας πάρουν επιτέλους μία απόφαση!* Η οικονομία καταρρέει και αυτοί δεν κάνουν τίποτε για να σταματήσουν την καταστροφή της.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Από τότε που έσκασε η κρίση, είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο ότι θα μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη και να διορθώσουμε τα στραβά μας. Τελικά διαπίστωσα με θλίψη ότι κοιταχτήκαμε στον καθρέφτη και αποφανθήκαμε ότι για τα στραβά μας φταίνε άλλοι.



Η ευκαιρία χάθηκε για δύο λόγους. Ο πρώτος είναι προφανώς ότι η ιεράρχηση των στραβών ούτε προφανής είναι ούτε πολιτικά ουδέτερη. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν κάποια στραβά στα οποία θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ευρύτατη συμφωνία, αλλά ούτε όλα είναι τέτοια ούτε η ιεράρχησή τους είναι αυτονόητη. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι, συνεχίζω εμμονικά, ο διαζευκτικός χαρακτήρας των αφηγημάτων της απόδοσης ευθυνών. Όσο παραλυτικό είναι το αφήγημα «για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι», άλλο τόσο παραλυτικό μου φαίνεται το αφήγημα «για όλα φταίμε μόνο εμείς». Το πολιτικοψυχολογικό αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Είτε μας φταίει μόνο ο Χατζηπετρής είτε μόνο οι Κωλοέλληνες, αντί να κοιτάμε τι, και όχι ποιος, φταίει, πιθανότερο αποτέλεσμα είναι η ακινησία. 

Για να μείνω σε ένα παράδειγμα που σχετίζεται με την επικαιρότητα του τίτλου της ανάρτησης, ακούμε σήμερα ότι το ΔΝΤ θεωρεί υφεσιακά τα μέτρα (μα προφανώς είναι υφεσιακά τα μέτρα, όλα τα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα είναι υφεσιακά, το ξέρει καλά αυτό ο οργανισμός που έχει ομολογήσει ότι υποδιπλασίαζε τις υφεσιακές επιπτώσεις των περικοπών) κι ότι θα προτιμούσε αντί για τόσες αυξήσεις φόρων λίγο περισσότερες περικοπές σε συντάξεις και γενικότερα περικοπές δαπανών (ενώ θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ότι οι περικοπές αυτές είναι πιο υφεσιακές από τις αυξήσεις των φόρων). 

Σε μια συγκυρία γενικευμένης οικονομικής παράνοιας, ένθεν κακείθεν, αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί δεν κάναμε μεταρρυθμίσεις για να γίνουμε Σοβαρό Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος. Κακώς δεν μεταρρυθμίσαμε το κράτος μας, θα έλεγα εγώ, αλλά ποιος έχασε τη σοβαρότητά του για να τη βρούμε εμείς, θα συμπλήρωνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2015)

Για τις συντάξεις πάλι, εγώ διάβασα ότι το ΔΝΤ ζητάει την εφαρμογή του Ν του 2010 (που κόβει από τις μεγάλες συντάξεις και αυξάνει τις μικρές) και επίσης ζήτησε την στοχευμένη κατάργηση του ΕΚΑΣ (με άλλα λόγια, την εφαρμογή της επιδότησης των χαμηλοσυνταξιούχων με τη μέθοδο του ελάχιστα εγγυημένου εισοδήματος).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τις συντάξεις πάλι, εγώ διάβασα ότι το ΔΝΤ ζητάει την εφαρμογή του Ν του 2010 (που κόβει από τις μεγάλες συντάξεις και αυξάνει τις μικρές) και επίσης ζήτησε την στοχευμένη κατάργηση του ΕΚΑΣ (με άλλα λόγια, την εφαρμογή της επιδότησης των χαμηλοσυνταξιούχων με τη μέθοδο του ελάχιστα εγγυημένου εισοδήματος).



Ζητάει και την άμεση εφαρμογή της ρήτρας μηδενικού ελλείμματος και ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αύξηση των εισφορών υγείας (στην πράξη μείωση σύνταξης είναι το αποτέλεσμα και των δύο). Η στοχευμένη μείωση των συντάξεων είναι δίκαιη όταν πλήττει μόνο τις υψηλότερες, αλλά το θέμα μου είναι το επιχείρημα του υφεσιακού αποτελέσματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2015)

Σωστός και στα δύο. Για το υφεσιακό αποτέλεσμα δεν (μπορώ να) ξέρω αν είναι σοβαρό επιχείρημα ή σάλτσα σχολιαστών, πάντως. Και μάλλον λίγοι το μπορούν.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2015)

O σχολιαστής (δημοσιογράφος της Die Zeit) παραπέμπει σε έκθεση του ίδιου του ΔΝΤ (την οποία ξαναβάζω γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο λινκ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Μα είναι δυνατόν κανείς να νομίζει ότι οι περικοπές δαπανών του κράτους για μισθούς και συντάξεις δεν φέρνουν ύφεση (άμεσα, όχι έμμεσα); Δεν είναι θέμα άποψης, είναι θέμα μαθηματικών.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Όσο παραλυτικό είναι το αφήγημα «για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι», άλλο τόσο παραλυτικό μου φαίνεται το αφήγημα «για όλα φταίμε μόνο εμείς». Το πολιτικοψυχολογικό αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Είτε μας φταίει μόνο ο Χατζηπετρής είτε μόνο οι Κωλοέλληνες, αντί να κοιτάμε τι, και όχι ποιος, φταίει, πιθανότερο αποτέλεσμα είναι η ακινησία.



Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό. Αν αποδεχθείς τις ευθύνες σου, όχι μόνο θα αναζητήσεις ποιες ακριβώς είναι αυτές —άρα θα ψάξεις να βρεις το «τι»—, αλλά θα λάβεις και μέτρα ώστε να διορθωθείς. Αν τις φορτώσεις σε άλλους, δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις τίποτα. Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο θεωρούσα εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο το αφήγημα για την κρίση που παρουσιάσε ο Βαρουφάκης ήδη από το 2010, και το οποίο δυστυχώς ενστερνίστηκε πλήρως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ότι η κρίση δεν είναι ελληνική αλλά ευρωπαϊκή (εδώ ένα από τα πάμπολλα σχετικά παραδείγματα). Μάλιστα, μολονότι ο Βαρουφάκης αναγνώριζε στα κείμενά του ότι η Ελλάδα κουβαλούσε πολλά αμαρτήματα, υποστήριζε ότι οποιοδήποτε μέτρο και αν παίρναμε ήταν καταδικασμένο να αποτύχει εφόσον δεν άλλαζε συνολικά η ευρωζώνη. Τουτέστιν, ναι μεν έχουμε πολλά στραβά, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να διορθώσουμε κανένα από αυτά. Η λύση οφείλει να έρθει απ' έξω. 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω βαθιά στην ατομική ευθύνη. (Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι _αγαπώ_ την ευθύνη, όσο κι αν δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω χρέος να σώσω τη γης). Δεν πιστεύω ότι η ανάληψη ευθυνών οδηγεί στην παραλυσία, ακόμη και όταν κανείς αναλαμβάνει περισσότερες ευθύνες απ' όσες του αναλογούν. Ίσα ίσα, οδηγεί στο αντίθετο: στην ανάληψη δράσης. Στην παραλυσία οδηγεί η απεμπόληση των ευθυνών: η ανευθυνότητα, η ύψιστη μορφή ανελευθερίας.

Κάθε χρόνο, στο σχολείο μου διαδραματίζεται ουκ ολίγες φορές ο ακόλουθος, μονότονος διάλογος:
Μαθητής/Μαθήτρια (με παρακαλετό, συχνά ναζιάρικο ύφος): Θα με περάσετε;
Παναντέλης (ξερά): 'Οχι.
-Δηλαδή; Θα με κόψετε;
-Όχι.
-Άρα θα με περάσετε. Αφού εσείς είστε καλός, αποκλείεται να με κόψετε. Θα με περάσετε.
-Σου είπα, όχι.
-??
-Κοίτα να δεις, το αν θα περάσεις ή όχι είναι δικό σου θέμα. Δεν έχει σχέση με εμένα. Άμα καταβάλεις την προσπάθεια που χρειάζεται, θα περάσεις. Αν όχι, θα κοπείς. Κατάλαβες;
(Ομολογουμένως, πολλοί δεν το καταλαβαίνουν).

Κάτι παρόμοιο κάνουμε ως χώρα. Είμαστε ο αδιάβαστος μαθητής που περιμένει ότι ο δάσκαλος θα τον περάσει χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κοπιάσει και να διαβάσει. Και όταν τελικά εμφανίζεται στις εξετάσεις αδιάβαστος και κόβεται, κατηγορεί τον δάσκαλο που τον έκοψε. Δεν υπονοώ ότι ο δάσκαλος είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών· μπορεί πράγματι να έχει σοβαρές ευθύνες. Να υπήρξε αδιάφορος, κακός και άδικος. Να έκανε διακρίσεις. Να μιλούσε γρήγορα και ακαταλαβίστικα. Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι, σε τελική ανάλυση, το πρόβλημα δεν το έχει ο δάσκαλος αλλά ο μαθητής. Δική του είναι η ζωή, εκείνος θα λουστεί τις συνέπειες. Αλλά δική του είναι και η επιλογή: θα εναποθέσει άβουλα το μέλλον του στις διαθέσεις του (ενδεχομένως κακού) δασκάλου ή θα πάρει τη μοίρα του στα χέρια του; 

Είναι άραγε _ευρωπαϊκό_ πρόβλημα ότι οι γιατροί στα νοσοκομεία παίρνουν φακελάκια; Ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί στα σχολεία δεν αξιολογούνται από κανέναν, για κανέναν λόγο; Ότι η μέση ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης στο δημόσιο είναι τα 55 έτη; Ότι η μέση δικαστική υπόθεση θέλει 5-6 χρόνια μέχρι να φτάσει στο ακροατήριο, και άλλα τόσα μέχρι να τελεσιδικήσει; Ότι υπάρχει εκτεταμένη διαφθορά παντού, από τις εφορίες και τις πολεοδομίες μέχρι το ποδόσφαιρο; Είναι _ευρωπαϊκά_ προβλήματα η φοροδιαφυγή και η μαύρη εργασία; Η γραφειοκρατία; Πρέπει πραγματικά να αλλάξει η αρχιτεκτονική της ευρωζώνης για να διορθωθούν όλα αυτά;

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, είχα τον ευσεβή πόθο ότι η κρίση θα μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να διορθώσουμε τις παθογένειές μας. Για να μην εκμηδενίζω τα πάντα, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ορισμένες παθογένειες πράγματι διορθώθηκαν ή έστω περιορίστηκαν. Ταυτόχρονα, κάποιες άλλες γιγαντώθηκαν. Το δυστυχές είναι ότι δεν άλλαξε η _νοοτροπία_ μας, αυτή που εξαρχής ευθύνεται για όλες αυτές τις παθογένειες. Και η κατ' εμέ πιο θλιβερή διαπίστωση από την πεντάμηνη διακυβέρνηση της «πρώτη φορά» αριστεράς (πέρα από τον ολοκληρωτισμό που αποπνέουν πρόσωπα όπως η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου, στον οποίον θέλω κάποια στιγμή να αφιερώσω χωριστό νήμα) ήταν ότι το νέο που έφερε είναι απελπιστικά παλιό. Τι να πει κανείς για τη σπουδή της κυβέρνησης να γεμίσει τη διοίκηση με παιδιά του κομματικού σωλήνα ή να ανοίξει τρύπες στη Διαύγεια; Τι εχέγγυα αντικειμενικότητας προσφέρει άραγε ο νόμος για την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ, της οποίας το Δ.Σ. ορίζεται με προσωπική απόφαση του Υπουργού Επικρατείας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Τι δίνουν σήμερα οι μπούκηδες; Ευτυχώς με τραβολογάνε διάφορα και αδυνατώ να ζήσω το θρίλερ με την ένταση που επιβάλλει. Θέλω να κλείσει η συμφωνία, για να ζήσουμε μαζί τη συνέχεια, που θα έχει ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2015)

Panadeli, έγραψα ένα τριπλοσέντονο που μου το έφαγε το κακούργο διαδίκτυο. Δυστυχώς, πού χρόνος να το επαναλάβω. Περιορίζομαι λοιπόν στην κεντρική ιδέα. Το πρόταγμα της ατομικής ευθύνης, για μένα, είναι αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη πολιτικού ορθολογισμού. Χωρίς τη συνεξέταση αντικειμενικών δομών και εξωτερικών παραμέτρων κινδυνεύει να λειτουργήσει απλώς παραμυθητικά και άρα όχι ορθολογικά, να εξυπηρετεί τη σωτηρία της ψυχής αλλά να μην αρκεί για τη σωτηρία της συλλογικότητας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Panadeli, έγραψα ένα τριπλοσέντονο που μου το έφαγε το κακούργο διαδίκτυο.



:curse: Μα πόσες φορές έχω πει ότι τα μεγάλα τα γράφουμε στο Word πρώτα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> :curse: Μα πόσες φορές έχω πει ότι τα μεγάλα τα γράφουμε στο Word πρώτα!


Στην τρέχουσα έκδοση του λογισμικού του φόρουμ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα, καθότι και Ctrl+Z υπάρχει για καταλάθος σβησίματα, και αν εξαφανιστούν όλα όσα έχεις γράψει και μετά ξαναμπείς στο φόρουμ και πας στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και πατήσεις Reply to Thread > Go Advanced, σου δίνει (κάτω αριστερά) τη σωτήρια επιλογή Restore Auto-Saved Content.


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> :curse: Μα πόσες φορές έχω πει ότι τα μεγάλα τα γράφουμε στο Word πρώτα!


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι όταν ξεκινάς το τριπλοσέντονο ξέρεις πως θα γίνει τριπλοσέντονο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Costas said:


> Και ποιος σου είπε ότι όταν ξεκινάς το τριπλοσέντονο ξέρεις πως θα γίνει τριπλοσέντονο;



Α, κι αυτό το έχω ζήσει μερικές εκατοντάδες φορές. Μετά την τρίτη γραμμή παίρνω το κείμενο και το αντιγράφω σε Word, όπου και συνεχίζω. Βέβαια, εδώ και μερικούς μήνες τα περισσότερα μεγάλα κείμενα καταλήγουν σε ένα scratchpad στα γκουγκλοκείμενα, επειδή κάποια στιγμή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι παραμεγάλωσα τα όρια του κειμένου και θα αργήσω πολύ να φτάσω στο τέλος. Δεν μπορείτε να πιστέψετε από πόσες σεντονιάδες έχετε γλιτώσει.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στην τρέχουσα έκδοση του λογισμικού του φόρουμ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα, καθότι και Ctrl+Z υπάρχει για καταλάθος σβησίματα, και αν εξαφανιστούν όλα όσα έχεις γράψει και μετά ξαναμπείς στο φόρουμ και πας στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και πατήσεις Reply to Thread > Go Advanced, σου δίνει (κάτω αριστερά) τη σωτήρια επιλογή Restore Auto-Saved Content.



Το ότι δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή οφείλεται στο ότι έκανα log out;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στην τρέχουσα έκδοση του λογισμικού του φόρουμ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα, καθότι και Ctrl+Z υπάρχει για καταλάθος σβησίματα, και αν εξαφανιστούν όλα όσα έχεις γράψει και μετά ξαναμπείς στο φόρουμ και πας στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και πατήσεις Reply to Thread > Go Advanced, σου δίνει (κάτω αριστερά) τη σωτήρια επιλογή Restore Auto-Saved Content.



Πράγματι, αλλά μόνο αν έχεις ορίσει να παραμένεις συνδεδεμένος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πριν την υποβολή πατήστε μια αντιγραφή του κειμένου σας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Τουτέστιν, ναι μεν έχουμε πολλά στραβά, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να διορθώσουμε κανένα από αυτά. Η λύση οφείλει να έρθει απ' έξω.



Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Ο Βαρουφάκης εννοούσε ότι έχουμε πολλά στραβά αλλά ακόμη κι αν τα λύσουμε δεν γίνεται τίποτα αν δεν υπάρξει συνολική λύση. Χώρια που είχε απόλυτο δίκιο ότι η κρίση είναι Ευρωπαϊκή. Μπορεί η κάθε περίπτωση των χωρών που αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα να είναι διαφορετική, αλλά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα πολύ σημαντικό κοινό στοιχείο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Το ότι δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή οφείλεται στο ότι έκανα log out;


Όχι, φταίει το ότι έκανες ανάρτηση προτού εκμεταλλευτείς (δλδ πριν ανακαλέσεις) το τι είχε κρατήσει το φόρουμ στο auto-save του. Εγώ κάνω και ενδιάμεσα log-out και αφήνω μισοτελειωμένα ποστ-μακρυνάρια σε πολλαπλά νήματα και δεν χάνονται.


----------

